# Please help me find my mare



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Best of luck.  These stories are always heart breaking.


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate it when people mistreat any animal. I wish you the best of luck in your search. My horse (see avitar) was abused at one of her previous homes.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Luckily your horse has very distinct markings and maybe someone will recognize her.. i wish you all the luck in the world. i hope and pray that you find her.. May God truly bless you in your search to find her.


----------



## depnewshound (Aug 14, 2010)

Your story breaks my heart! I don't know how people can mistreat animals. Good luck in your search and don't give up. A horse in Florida was missing for almost a year before she was found and returned to her owner. Your horse has distinctive markings. Someone will notice and hopefully report it to you. Can you query the landlord's neighbors? Someone nearby must know something. God bless you and your horse!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

It is very sad that your horse was abused, however I am curious as to how long you left her at the farm before you decided to go back for her and what your arrangements with the barn were? Did you pay board for the time you weren't able to work? Perhaps I misread, but from what you have written, I get the idea that you left for a while then came back at some later time to get the horse?

I know it might be hard to hear, but you you are just as responsible for those injuries to your horse: why in the world would you have "worked off" board for someone who treated your horse so miserably? That is enough of something "coming up" that I'd find another barn and work off board, or find my horse a new permanent home with people who loved her if I couldn't find and afford better for her. Why would you have left unexpectedly and leave your horse there under ANY circumstances, knowing the people were abusive? Something about this story doesn't add up to me, I'm sorry.

I hope she has found a loving new home with people who can afford her, love her, respect her and treat her right. You should be happy for her if she has.


----------



## CrankyFilly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

*your horse*

awww! I hope you find her. i suggest posting something on netpose


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

leonalee said:


> It is very sad that your horse was abused, however I am curious as to how long you left her at the farm before you decided to go back for her and what your arrangements with the barn were? Did you pay board for the time you weren't able to work? Perhaps I misread, but from what you have written, I get the idea that you left for a while then came back at some later time to get the horse?
> 
> I know it might be hard to hear, but you you are just as responsible for those injuries to your horse: why in the world would you have "worked off" board for someone who treated your horse so miserably? That is enough of something "coming up" that I'd find another barn and work off board, or find my horse a new permanent home with people who loved her if I couldn't find and afford better for her. Why would you have left unexpectedly and leave your horse there under ANY circumstances, knowing the people were abusive? Something about this story doesn't add up to me, I'm sorry.
> 
> I hope she has found a loving new home with people who can afford her, love her, respect her and treat her right. You should be happy for her if she has.


I went back for her the very next day. The reason why she stayed was because when we finally got another trailer ready (We moved quite far so it was expensive in gas) all the horses were gone off the property. I did everything "I" could at the time, but I was still just a kid living with my mother who was the one who was attacked, also making it harder to go onto the island because my only ride was afraid to go back on the island (I don't have much for family and all my friends where a good 3 hours away). I didn't know what the landlord was like with the horses until after I moved, and it was a work for rent, so it was more for a place to live than board (Hence why as soon as I found out what he was like I immediately started looking for another place to board, unfortunately this all happened just as I found a place). But in the least I do agree and just want to know and would give my right arm to know if she was at least in a good home.


----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

Where are you located? Where else have you advertised her as missing?

Also, if you say you were just a kid, how would it be in your power to find another place to board? I'm kind of confused, lol. But if you're somewhat close to me, I will try and watch for her at sales and such.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

TeeBee said:


> Where are you located? Where else have you advertised her as missing?
> 
> Also, if you say you were just a kid, how would it be in your power to find another place to board? I'm kind of confused, lol. But if you're somewhat close to me, I will try and watch for her at sales and such.


At the moment I'm up by Ottawa. 
I've advertised through all barns in the area at the time and after went on to other barns in surrounding areas as well as a few horse sale sites.

It was up to me cause my mother was really devastated from the whole ordeal and couldn't really look in the direction of even dealing with the horse at the moment, so left it up to me. And thank you so much~ D= <3


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

That story stung my heart. Who would dig up the skin of a horse and pour used oil into a wound? I can't believe you had to give your horses to that person! Sadly, I don't live near that place. I don't have any information, but if I somehow get some I'll bring it to you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's an old way for treating ringworm - pulling the scabs off and suffocating the fungus with car oil.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

im in Canada (Not ontario though, alberta) so If I ever see a large paint with draft characteristics, with those distinct markings i'll post here. That was a heart breaking story and I hope that you find the horse you so deeply care about.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I was so saddened to hear of this!! I cried at the thought of all his horses, but especially yours. People like this dont deserve animals. I live in Texas and have never seen her. I can only hope she will cross your path again someday, and you can rescue her. Pray that God brings her back to you!! I will be praying for that too. Take Care and God Bless!!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I couldn't imagine losing my horse. I hope to god you can find her! My prayers are with you!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont really get the story im not gonna lie. however best of luck with your girl and let us know if you find her


----------



## HorseLovers (Mar 3, 2011)

Out of respect for people involved I too will not mention names. From my understanding, I have heard of a *mother and daughter* combination who attempted to remove a horse in the same general area of Wolfe Island, Ontario. When the ferry arrived in Kingston (with horse in the trailer), the Police apprehended them and escorted them back to the farm from which horse was removed. One would wonder why the Humane Society was not called for this alleged "cruel landlord", who allegedly "tore off skin with his cattle brush". Funny thing is, if they were so concerned about the welfare of the horse itself why then was it left on the property long after this pair moved to Kingston, Ontario (which is only a few minutes away from Wolfe Island)? I guess the Police Force must have deemed the situation to be an unauthorized ride for the horse as the horse was escorted back and returned to that property. 

Currently, allegedly, *the same daughter* is involved in yet another small claims court case in Perth, Ontario (preliminary hearing was held on Mar 16, 2011 @ 9:00am EST) over a bill of sale for yet another horse allegedly removed from a man's property in Smith Falls, Ontario. This man has, apparently, obtained the necessary handwriting experts from the Ottawa region to validate his claim that the bill of sale provided for the horse removed from his property is false. In fact, the case is still active in Perth, Ontario. The next court case is scheduled for April 20, 2011 (approximately). 

Libel is a terrible thing and could result in damages being awarded.


----------



## horseobsessed977 (Apr 13, 2011)

I really hope you find your horse. She looks so sweet and no horse deserves to live with the sick man who did that to horses. Egh! You might want to put the state where you last saw her in. Just so that the people in that state will look a little more carefully. But she could be anywhere. GOOD LUCK! May god bless you during your search!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

[B said:


> Kawairashii Ichigo[/B] - I've been desperately looking for my mare for a *few years* now. *I had her till she was almost two and raised her from birth* (Her mom had to be put down). There is a long sad story to this, but out of respect for the people I'm not going to go into much detail. So to make things quicker, I worked at the farm in exchange for rent. Some things had come up and we had to leave asap. When we went to bring my hose with us, the landlords sisters had called the cops on us saying we were stealing his horses. Since I wasn't given any papers with her (She was just a gift) we were forced to bring her back. The land lord was always so cruel to the horses I when I lived there caught him quite a few times taring the skin off my horses back and but with the jagged ends of a cattle brush and pouring used motor oil all through the new wounds. This was normal with him (And I never stood up for it. I fought against him a lot and did everything I could to stop it). So I've been so worried and doing everything I can to find her. Unfortunately the horses disappeared from his property without a trace and I'm just hoping to god my horse is still alive. I love her to pieces and would give my right arm to just know where or at least how she is (seeing as my last words to her was a promise I would get her back). *She means the world to me. She would be about 6 years old now*. She's a tobiano painted Percheron Clyde cross. Her names Savanna and if she takes onto her moms height she should end up reaching close to 19hh. She was last seen on Wolfe Island Ontario


Idk this story smells "wrong" to me, nearly 5 year gap looking for "your" mare?? Why would he remove his whole herd and there be no paperwork from the humane society, the cops, the ghostbusters! They were quick enough to grab you when you removed her from his premises. Whole story just sounds off to me....


----------

